# new mods i've added to the brute



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

my new storage box 
















my new swamp series XL
























my new warn 2500# rear mounted winch with amsteel blue syn rope

so now its not all new stuff but its new to me


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Rear winch = excellent idea


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I like the way your rear winch is mounted. Is that something custom, or can you buy that type of bracket? I have a 2000 lb winch on my broken wheeler that I need to put to use. I am buying a 4000 lb winch this weekend to mount in the factory location, but that 2k would work good in the rear.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

no its custom made and welded in place , so it aint comin off


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

good make me 1 ....


----------



## brute 05 (May 1, 2009)

Looks great good idea:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats on all the new additions tim.
new stuff makes me happy!


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I found a rear winch mount/2" hitch receiver on ebay last year. I don't remember what it cost but $75 sounds right. Mounts it low and out of the way.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: New stuff is cool


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Just checked ebay. Search "brute force rear winch" it is $65. I find I use my rear winch more than the front, you will love having it. I guess great minds think alike!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good. You'll be using that winch on the srammy @ the labor day ride im sure.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been thinking about geting me one of those storage boxes but I got some other things to fix on before that.

Things to do: A-arm bushings, tie rod ends, new rims, new brake pads, and a project brute. good thing I start work or Id be mighty broke. Another week and Im going to tear it apart and get started on it. I might take the front diff out and clean it while im in there.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Love that swamp series muffler!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice mods, the rrear winch idea is something I've always wanted to do. Sure hope your warn serves better then mine.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i love the sound of the swamp XL . and i have always ran a rear winch on all my bikes, cuz its just easier to go backwards once ur stuck than it is to go forwards. i hope the warn holds up .i deff like the storage box


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Nice Job Wood Bucher!! I've been wanting to put the synthetic rope on my winch. Just to cut down on some weight on the front end. I also like how high up in the frame it sits. Should keep some of the mud and crap off and out of it.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea on my last ride i stuck it in a hole that was up to my sack in peanut butter and it never even got wet


----------



## tanders (Apr 11, 2010)

where did you get that box at I have a 650 sra that doesn't have a box and would like to get one and try to mod it into my quad


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its from the 08 and newer 750's . if ur bike has the net pockets then the storage box will just bolt in its place but u will have to cut the front rack so it will open


----------



## tanders (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks for the quick response wood butcher I do not have any net box in it just its just fender. I am going to see if I can find one to make it work though I need some dry storage on my quad besides the pelican case screwed to the plastic for an ipod. How does that pipe sound? I just put one on my quad and I can't tell if added any more power or not but it sounds awesome now.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

very very nice


----------

